# [risolto] [OT] adsl Tin.it ... SFOGO !!!

## Gaspyd

Il 31 maggio scade il mio carissimo forfait a 36,95 al mese e scopro che la stessa Tin.it offre la economy a 7 euro in meno al mese, caratteristiche identiche ma assistenza a pagamento (1,08 al minuto  :Shocked:  )

Chiamo 803380 e mi viene detto che non è possibile fare il cambio e nemmeno disdire l'attuale x sottoscrivere l'economy in quanto non possedendo una linea voce (non ho telefono a casa e la linea dati mi è stata installata da Tin.it un anno fa) Telecom non concede + l'installazione della linea dati !!!!!!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si poteva fare, ..... ora non si può più.
> 
> 

 

Tiscali, libero, tele2, etc... non permettono di abbonarsi se non si ha una linea voce attiva, mi rimane aruba (29+iva al mese + 80+iva x la linea dati) o ngi (25+iva per una 640M + 75+iva per attivazione)  :Crying or Very sad:  considerando il contributo di attivazione andrei a perdere tutto il vantaggio del cambio di gestore, senza contare che 29+iva di aruba sono circa 36,95 ivati di tin.it, mentre NGI fornisce una linea notevolmente + lenta a meno di non spendere quanto spendo ora ....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Richiamo nuovamente 803380, questa volta è una donna che gentilmente mi rassicura sulla possibilità di effettuare un nuovo abbonamento economy a patto di disdire il vecchio forfait ricordandomi l'assistenza a pagamento, a questo punto mi sorge un forte dubbio:

Fin'ora non ho mai avuto problemi di collegamento e di linea nonostante avessi assistenza gratuita, potrebbero nascerne non appena l'assistenza mi viene data con un numero telefonico a caro prezzo !!!!!

Secondo voi sono paranoico ???

E' che non sò che fare ed ho pochi gg x decidere .....  :Sad: 

Scusate l'OT spinto ma è l'unico forum che frequento è data la natura della nostra amata distribuzione sono sicuro che buona parte di voi ha un'adsl ...

ODIO TELECOM e il suo modo assurdo di competere in un mercato NON LIBERO ma non credo di avere molte altre alternative ....

Grazie x aver sopportato il mio sfogo (forse dovrei trasferirmi in Francia e Germania e usufruire di linee molto + veloci e affidabili a prezzi molto + bassi)Last edited by Gaspyd on Fri Apr 22, 2005 9:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaspyd

E di questo che ne dite?

Io personalmente non l'ho mai sentita e generalmente le piccole aziende sono sempre poco affidabili anche se garantiscono una banda minima.

E poi vogliono 99 euro di attivazione  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Tiro

anche io ho tin.it e a breve mi scadrà il contratto...stò già preparando la letterina  :Wink: 

ad ogni modo anche se mi sono trovato abbastanza bene nel servizio mi sono trovato male con il contratto che non permette di cambiare il profilo tariffario!

se trovi qualche buon gestore fammi sapere!  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Butta un occhio a www.mclink.it

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

mc-link costa quanto telecom, che vantaggio avrebbe?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

confrontane i servizi, banda garantita etc etc  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

uhm, la telecom non ti da la banda garantita, ma io effettivamente non ho avuto MAI problemi di quel tipo, scarico sempre al massimo possibile

----------

## Gaspyd

Ma sinceramente se tin non avesse immessso sul mercato la stessa identica connessione per cui pago 37 euro a 30 non mi sarei nemmeno posto il problema, non ho mai avuto disservizi e l'helpdesk mi ha aiutato con la connessione e configurazione del mio router in modo sempre efficiente e cortese (poi non ho + avuto bisogno di loro)

Ma così, mi sembra di essere un pò preso per il culo (scusate il francesismo) ....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## furlan

Non si può fare con chi ha il problema di Gaspyd.

Però per chi è interessato ad informarsi: passate, come me, a libero.

Ho fatto la disdetta totale da teecom e:

1. non pago il canone

2. ma pago un canone di 29,90  per l'adsl flat

3. negli ultimi 6 mesi mi hanno passato da: 640/128 --> 1200/128 --> 2000/128 --> 4000/256

E senza che mi si aumentasse il canone o altro e tutto automaticamente senza che io abbia dovuto fare richiesta.

Che bazza  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *furlan wrote:*   

> negli ultimi 6 mesi mi hanno passato da: 640/128 --> 1200/128 --> 2000/128 --> 4000/256

 

io con tiscali sono passato da 320/128 --> 640/256 --> 2000/512 --> 6000/640 senza aumento di canone (pago anche io i soliti 36 euro al mese...)

Notare la superiore banda in upload fornita da tiscali...  :Wink: 

----------

## funkoolow

woah, e non ti da problemi di connettività o strane variazioni nella qualità del servizio? tutta quella banda in upload sarebbe proprio intrigante....  :Shocked: 

----------

## Tiro

tiscali o libero permettono anche il cambio di profilo tariffario?

da flat a consumo e viceversa..?? anzi...mò mi guardo i rispettivi siti..  :Wink: 

----------

## khelidan1980

 *furlan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E senza che mi si aumentasse il canone o altro e tutto automaticamente senza che io abbia dovuto fare richiesta.
> 
> Che bazza    

 

Devi solo pregare che funzioni sempre tutto,non tornerei con loro neanche se mi dessere la 10Mbit a 5 euro al mese!

Purtroppo ho imparato a mie spese che l'assistenza tecnica(e intendo per guasti o cose simili a cui non si puo provvedere da se)e un fattore estremamente importante per la scelta della connessione!

Con questo non dico che a tutti capitino sventure con wind ma occhio...

----------

## Gaspyd

Sono stato contattato nel tardo pomeriggio da una gentile signora Tin.it, voleva sincerarsi della mia effettiva intenzionalità ad interrompere (o meglio disdire) il contratto annuale e capirne le motivazioni (caspita che celerità nel tentativo di recupero ....  :Surprised:  )

Gli ho spiegato che per principio non ero disposto a spendere 84 euro in + all'anno per lo stesso identico prodotto offerto in versione economy alle medesime caratteristiche tecniche e che preferivo cambiare provider pur dovendo sopportare le spese di allaccio linea dati una-tantum e magari spendere una eguale somma mensile ma perlomeno non mi sarei sentito preso in giro  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Assicuratasi che la mia lettera di disdetta fosse ancora sul mio scrittoio in attesa di essere spedita, ha lanciato le 2 offerte necessarie a riparare il rapporto oramai incrinato:

A) passaggio da forfait ad economy senza alcun supporto di spesa, ciò comportava un eventuale e momentanea sospensione del servizio dovuta alla disdetta e successiva riattivazione di un nuovo contratto (anche se a livello tecnico non capisco cosa possa cambiare dato che tra le due offerte a cambiare è solo il numero telefonico di assistenza)

B) rimanere con forfait ma con uno sconto di 13 euro a bimestre per la durata di un anno

In pratica arriverei a pagare la forfait poco più della economy ma senza alcun interruzione di servizio e con l'assistenza gratuita come previsto da contratto (anche se poi, non avendo fonia a casa e dovendo chiamare da cellulare non ho a disposizione un numero verde ma una normale untenza urbana da contattare, e quindi a pagamento).

Inutile dire che ho optato x la seconda offerta, tanto tra un'anno il panorama adsl sarà notevolmente cambiato e mi riserverò nuovamente la scelta (nella vana speranza che nel frattempo telecom italia abbia a tutti gli effetti cessato di monopolizzare e quindi strozzare provider ed utenti).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Date: Fri, 22 Apr 2005 17:42:34 +0200 (MET DST)
> 
> From: customercare@tin.it
> ...

 

 :Cool: 

Incredibile vero ?

----------

## furlan

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> tiscali o libero permettono anche il cambio di profilo tariffario?
> 
> da flat a consumo e viceversa..?? anzi...mò mi guardo i rispettivi siti.. 

 

Si io sono passato da consumo - in cui pagavo 15  al mese ma 2  l'ora, azzz, arrivavo a fare anche 40 45  al mese - a flat senza interruzione del servizio.

----------

## lopio

ciao,

visto che siamo in tema. Qualcuno (tutti?) abbonato alla adsl alice avra' gia' avuto upgrate di velocita'.

C'e' qualcuno che e' utente business (abbonamenti tipo smart) ed e' stato aggiornato?

grazie ciao

----------

## Onip

io da un paio di settimane ho avuto l'upgrade a 1024 e va senza problemi. o meglio i distfiles li scarico sempre a bbomba

----------

## lopio

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io da un paio di settimane ho avuto l'upgrade a 1024 e va senza problemi. o meglio i distfiles li scarico sempre a bbomba

 

ciao se sei utente business e hai abbonamento smart ribadiscimelo cosi' telofono ancora visto che mi sembra unico modo per essere ascoltato.

Della serie se protesti ti accontentano (forse)  se sei buono e tranquillo ti fregano  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

ehm... scusa, credo di avere capito male la tua domanda. io sono abbonato alice flat

----------

## Flatline

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> Sono stato contattato nel tardo pomeriggio da una gentile signora Tin.it,[...]
> 
> Incredibile vero ?

 

Cioè in pratica se ti incavoli e dici di disdire ottieni sconti?  :Shocked:  Fammi capire bene, se io sto buono e tranquillo continuano a non filarmisi e farmi pagare il tot che pago ora???

Insomma: con tn.it bisogna usare le minacce?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Gaspyd

 *Flatline wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cioè in pratica se ti incavoli e dici di disdire ottieni sconti?  Fammi capire bene, se io sto buono e tranquillo continuano a non filarmisi e farmi pagare il tot che pago ora???
> 
> Insomma: con tn.it bisogna usare le minacce?   

 

Non sò che dirti, sono rimasto stupito quanto te, eppure ho usato un tono pacato nello spiegare la situazione. Forse si sono accorti che la nuova tariffa economy a prestazioni identiche alla forfait è una grandissima stronzata .... sono convinto che prima o poi una delle due scomparirà o le differenzieranno a livello prestazionale e non solo in assistenza!

----------

## Tiro

 *furlan wrote:*   

>  *Tiro wrote:*   tiscali o libero permettono anche il cambio di profilo tariffario?
> 
> da flat a consumo e viceversa..?? anzi...mò mi guardo i rispettivi siti..  
> 
> Si io sono passato da consumo - in cui pagavo 15  al mese ma 2  l'ora, azzz, arrivavo a fare anche 40 45  al mese - a flat senza interruzione del servizio.

 

...con che operatore? da consumo a flat lo so che non c'è problema mi chiedevo per il viceversa...

Lo so che a consumo conviene solo a chi naviga pochissimo ma io ho la necessità di cambiare profilo da consumo a flat e viceversa perchè non abito nella stessa abitazione per tutto l'anno...

----------

